
Ask HN: Does anyone still use flash or is it truly dead? - blodovnik
Are there any holdout communities that still use flash for some purpose?
======
return_0e
Newgrounds.com [0] is a community of artists, creatives and game devs that
still use Flash for their content and they are still alive and well today.

[0] - [https://newgrounds.com](https://newgrounds.com)

------
ohiovr
[https://homestarrunner.com/](https://homestarrunner.com/)

maybe but they are working on a new site I see

